# Want to brew my own beer...



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone do this and know of any decent kits to get or any other advice on how to get started?


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

Schecter30 said:


> Anyone do this and know of any decent kits to get or any other advice on how to get started?


well there are quite a few different kits that you can try. However the easiest is (and I dont have a website for it) but basically its a bottle of the liquid and you drop a yeast pill in it. Cap it and let it sit for 2 weeks and volia your done. 2L of beer in 2 weeks best 2 bucks I ever spent.

Wine is much easier, just the sanitation process involved in making beer is crazy. Every step of the way you have to sanitize everything least there is any harmful bacteria or anything on it.

Here's a good website that talks about brewing from basics

http://www.howtobrew.com/section1/chapter3-1.html


----------



## Demented (Nov 7, 2006)

How to brew is a great printed book and the whole book is on the web site to boot.

hbd has some great tools for working out recipes and tools for figuring out how much priming sugar is needed to carbonate that brew you just finished.

My advice to you&#8230; Learn to mash/brew all grain!

The beer is by far better when made from scratch, it's easy enough the Egyptians did it thousands of years ago (small learning curve).

With a little time on your part learning what malt adds what flavor, you can tailor brew anything you have a taste for.

Best of luck!

D


----------



## RevZeek (Dec 17, 2007)

I actually just got a kit from Hoptech.com in the mail today but have yet to make beer with it...anyway, I'll post when I make some. The equipment is pretty nice stuff. A lot of folks around here use Mr. Beer I think.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm lucky with the fact that Brewer's Connection and the Homebrew Depot are both located in the Phoenix area. I bought this kit. Not sure of your location, but maybe there is a local store. They have recipe kits I've been buying that range from $30-40. Quite a few brewers on CS, so ask away if you have questions.

Virgil


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

check out this site. http://www.midwestsupplies.com/ they have some of the best beer kits and they give you a free instructional dvd with a purchase. happy brewing:tu


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

If you can boil water or make soup from a can, you can make pretty darn good beer from extracts. Many people start with a Mr. Beer kit, but the resulting beer is less than inspiring, which can lead folks to believe that you can't make good beer at home. Wrong! First, get thee to a home brew shop in your local area. They can answer any questions you have up front, and then the many questions you will have thereafter! Also, if there is a homebrew club in your area, attend a meeting and ask questions of the many brewers there, find out if one is brewing soon and ask to observe, sample the various beers that will be at the meeting. 
You can read books or get info online about brewing, but the best way to learn is to watch someone brew.

The process is easy. You do need to be clean and sanitary, especially after your 'wort' has cooled, but you don't have to be anal about it! 

Expect to spend about $100 to get started. That will get you a couple of plastic buckets for fermenting and bottling, the necessary equipment for transfering from one vessel to the next, a bottle capper and caps, and maye even your first beer kit. Much of that gear will be useful for a long time. But like any hobby, that can be the tip of the iceberg! You can get more involved and have your brewery evolve from plastic buckets to stainless steel vessels of all shapes and sizes with pumps and quick disconnect hoses and false bottom mash tuns and recirculating heat exchangers and..., well, you get the point, I hope!

So, go to your local shop (where are you located?) and ask questions and see if they have a starter kit (I'd stay away from Mr. Beer), and also check on the local club. I can help you find one if I know where you live.

PM me if you have more questions. I've been brewing for about 17 years and can probably answer them or ar least point you in the right direction. It's a fun hobby, but once you taste your first homebrew, look out, you will be hooked!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

How to Brew is an outstanding book I'd highly reccomend.

I'd begin with mini-mash and progress to all grain as soon as you understand the process being used in mini-mash.

Personally, I'd stay away from kits like Mr. Beer and other all malt kits. You can buy much better beer in stores.

If I were starting here is the equipment I would go with.

6.5 gallon carboy for primary fermentation.
5 gallon carboy for secondary ferementation
bottling bucket
large pot for boil
turkey fryer 
assorted spoons
plenty of sanitizer
capper


----------



## tjwheels (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have iTunes there is a radio program "Basic Brewing Radio" by James Spencer that is free. It's also on his website. There are episodes that cover the basic equipment needed for home brewing as well many other topics covering home brewing. I've been brewing for years and always seem to learn something from these podcast. It's a great hobby, but the hop shortage "SUCKS". Best wishes and happy brewing.


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's a little known secret: just about any knucklehead with a love of beer who knows how to boil water can make great beer. It's true. Ok, a keen attention to detail also helps, and there's no better way to get started than to join the 15,000 member strong American Homebrewers Association (AHA), a non-profit organization devoted to promoting great homebrew. For a limited time, $38 gets you membership with all its benefits PLUS the indispensable How to Brew guide to homebrewing by John Palmer. Offer good through February 21st, 2008. 
Check out AHA's website at http://www.beertown.org/homebrewing/membership.html

Bob R in OKC
OK AHA Liaison


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

The book that got me started 20 years ago--and still my #1 goto--is The Complete Joy of Homebrewing, by Charlie Papazian. It's got everything you need to know, and then some.

I'd also be happy to help with any specific questions, just post them up here or drop me a line. Always great to meet an aspiring HBer!


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> check out this site. http://www.midwestsupplies.com/ they have some of the best beer kits and they give you a free instructional dvd with a purchase. happy brewing:tu


This looks like a really good place to buy some equipment and they have alot of good recipes too. I know a couple people that use the Mr. Beer kits and surprisingly they actually turn out some pretty decent stuff.


----------

